# Connecting to Samba server from FreeBSD



## griztown (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm surprised I couldn't find this answer easily on Google, but perhaps it is so simple I shouldn't even be asking. But how do I connect to a Samba server from FreeBSD? Everything I find is how to set up the FreeBSD machine to be a server but nothing about being a client.

I have a linux box set up as a samba server and I know it's working cause I can access it from my wife's laptop using Windows 7. But I can't seem to find it on my FreeBSD machine. One issue I can think of is the FreeBSD machine is actually a virtual machine on the linux box. Though I don't know why this wouldn't work.

Thanks


----------



## griztown (Feb 1, 2012)

Just an FYI, the FreeBSD machine is set up to use bridged adapter for the network interface.


----------



## kpa (Feb 1, 2012)

There's net/samba36 that includes smbclient(1) that you can use like a command line ftp client to connect to the shares. Then there's mount_smbfs(8) that can used to mount SMB shares to the system like you were mounting NFS shares. I believe the desktop enviroments have their own access methods for SMB shares via FUSE.


----------



## griztown (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks kpa, mount_smbfs did the trick.


----------

